# CAAD10 and 25c tires?



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I like a little more of a cushy ride.

Is there any problems running 25c on a CAAD10? I'm really talking clearance issues.

My Six fork could fit a 25c tire. However, any little rock or thing that stuck to the tire (chip seal anyone?) would ram right into the fork. The tire had like 2mm at the top, really tight.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I see absolutely no problem running 25c tires especially if you are looking for a cushier ride


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

glad to hear
they like to chipseal everything around here. It gets annoying to get a rock stuck in your fork


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's an interesting article on tires...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/tech-feature-the-work-of-wheel-energy

Bottom line - 25c have less rolling resistance than 23c, but with a weight penalty... So all thing being equal, why not go for the cushier ride?

(I'm still on 23's - but I would like to try some 25 to see for myself if I can tell)


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I've tryed both on my CAAD 9 and could not tell the difference.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ClancyO said:


> Here's an interesting article on tires...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/tech-feature-the-work-of-wheel-energy
> 
> ...


I can't tell anything on the rolling resistance, but on the ride quality (cushiness), I can tell.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

To answer my own question now that I have my CAAD10 is that a 25c tire has plenty of clearance. I have a Vittoria Open Pave on the front now. It's a big 24 tire and there is 7 mm of clearance at the top. There's 8-9 mm at the sides.


----------

